# Cherry Drops



## nanefy (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey,

I just came up with this look tonight and I totally love it.  It took me frickin ages, but I am so happy with the results!!!















For this look I used (MAC unless stated):
Burnt Burgundy Pigment
Plum Dressing e/s
Sushi Flower e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
Violet Pigment
Shroom e/s
Gesso e/s
Nars Deep Throat Blush
Maybeline gold lip gloss (from like the 90's! yuck! lol)
Nars Mascara
Benetint
Studio Stick SPF 15 NW20
Blotting Powder (Medium)
I also used the Burnt Burgundy Pigment as eyeliner

Anyways, hope you enjoy!!!

Ciao xxx


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow! That's amazing...you've got skills!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Dec 4, 2008)

ahh u r amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShauntyXD* 

 
_ahh u r amazing!!!!!!!_

 
I agree


----------



## beisquare (Dec 4, 2008)

Really amazing job!


----------



## DJNina (Dec 4, 2008)

It looks awesome. You just need better lighting, so I can see it in ALL it's glory!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 4, 2008)

That is really good..great skills..beautiful.


----------



## .k. (Dec 4, 2008)

love it girl! please do a tutorial on this


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 4, 2008)

This looks awesome!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 4, 2008)

Your blending is incredible!  Lovely.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 4, 2008)

um hello this iis AMAZINGG hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you have a real nice way of doing your mu


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 4, 2008)

really nice


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 4, 2008)

love you, you sure have skills!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

this is beautiful


----------



## dcmo (Dec 4, 2008)

that looks so amazing!


----------



## simplykat (Dec 4, 2008)

wow i love this. each fotd is getting better than the last!


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 4, 2008)

Very pretty, you should do a tutorial. I like the look i just cant really see the colors cause the lighting


----------



## MAC 101 (Dec 4, 2008)

Gr8 you are really good at crease cut looks!


----------



## d n d (Dec 4, 2008)

I really like this one!  You should do a tut for sure!


----------



## fillintheblank (Dec 4, 2008)

thats amaaazing i love all of it, the lips, the eyes, the face! so pretty! you should really do a tut!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 4, 2008)

this is really beautiful! love the blending!


----------



## PinkPearl (Dec 5, 2008)

omgosh i reallly love this!!! i might have to recreate this soon!! excellent job!!


----------



## The_N (Dec 5, 2008)

i love your eyeshadow style. they are so defined and well blended.


----------



## Smokin' Jo (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome look! U should def do a tutorial


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 5, 2008)

I really love the colors, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Pushpa (Dec 5, 2008)

ooo i rarely comment on anything these days but this is so pretty..i'm going ot copy it tmrw hahahah


----------



## ab5inth7 (Dec 5, 2008)

i adore the colours,
u look beatiful <3


----------



## Bianca (Dec 5, 2008)

That looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Jot (Dec 5, 2008)

amazing shape


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 5, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## Penn (Dec 5, 2008)

Love it! You're very talented


----------



## dust_bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

You are beautiful and have such amazing talent!!!


----------



## aangel (Dec 5, 2008)

Great skills and you have such beautiful eyes!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 5, 2008)

love it!


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Dec 5, 2008)

good colour choices..very festive.....


----------



## ladyx (Dec 5, 2008)

great look!!


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 5, 2008)

Wonderful look! You always do the prettiest colors!!


----------



## elongreach (Dec 5, 2008)

This is gorgeous!  Tutorial worthy for sure!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 6, 2008)

I could look at this fotd all day. You are beautiful and your skills are undeniable. I have to try this look!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 7, 2008)

great job! its beautiful!


----------



## nanefy (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey Everyone!! Once again, your comments are superb (how much can one person blush!!! lol).

I have tried to make video tutorials, but its proving a harder task than I originally thought.  I can't get my video's to import into iMovie and I don't know why.  As soon as I have it figured out I'll post one.


----------



## mistella (Dec 7, 2008)

that looks great!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 7, 2008)

that's fantastic! great job! tut, please?


----------



## devin (Dec 7, 2008)

this is gorgeous! that color combination looks fabulous on you! i have smoke signal, aka burnt burgundy and I use it all the time, great color!


----------



## peruvianprinces (Dec 7, 2008)

please do a tutorial on this look!!!


----------



## Assiee (Dec 9, 2008)

I use Pinnacle Studio 12 to edit my vids and post it on youtube, you also should do that because damn girl! you're amazing !! ..

I totaly love the look!!

I can't wait for a tutorial so please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,...if you know how to edit and stuff, let us know!!


----------



## Divinity (Dec 9, 2008)

LOVE it!


----------



## luvmkup (Dec 9, 2008)

It looks like it took you forever. Good job! And I love your lipgloss from the '90s.


----------



## NauteeJo (Dec 9, 2008)

love it!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Dec 9, 2008)

That looks incredible. tutorial pleaseee, this looks way cool


----------



## MacArtist (Dec 15, 2008)

I love all your looks, you are very talented, keep them coming!


----------



## mreichert (Dec 15, 2008)

You look absolutely stunning! Fantastic job with the blending


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 15, 2008)

soooooooooo gorgeous...i def. want to try this look...i luv the second pic u have such amazing blending skills


----------



## Just_me (Dec 15, 2008)

wow..fantastic!!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 13, 2009)

Gorgeous look! I love the colors


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 13, 2009)

very pretty,your so talented x


----------



## ashtn (Jun 14, 2009)

Gorgeous look!!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 14, 2009)

Your eyes are HOT! I loooove this!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jun 14, 2009)

this is sooo cute, im so glad i have everything you listed lol


----------



## maclovin' (Jun 19, 2009)

gorgeous!!


----------

